
Scanning Stephenson’s Rocket - sohkamyung
https://lab.sciencemuseum.org.uk/scanning-stephensons-rocket-40916fdb4d20
======
ktpsns
Actually I have tight connections to a computer museum and thought about the
same idea (digitizing exhibits). However, just going from a 2D photo to a 3D
photo of the surface sounds easy to me. What about really scanning the 3D
volume? Dreaming a bit, I would love to have volumetric imaging methods from
medicine (like CT or MRI/MRT images) for technical devices such as vintage
computers. If these scanners had a good resolution (say sub millimeter) and
allow us to distinguish the different materials, we could extract circuit
diagrams from scans of old computers (thinking of the 1960s where a millimeter
scale is fine, e.g.), probably even emulate the machines. In any case this
would be way beyond scanning the 2D surface.

Anybody having knowledge of such imaging techniques? Is it possible to build
such a machine with a reasonable budget? Clinical devices are at >1e6 EUR/USD,
I rather thought about something at the order of 1e4 EUR/USD.

